# Anyone know what brand this is?



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

This F1 car is for sale on EBAY. I have never see this particular chassis. Does anyone know who makes this?


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Jing Jong or something, I believe. No I'm not joking. Someone else will remember I am sure.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

1976Cordoba said:


> Jing Jong or something, I believe. No I'm not joking. Someone else will remember I am sure.


Maybe that was Ping Pong! hahahaha.


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Here is a reveiw from when theses came out. http://www.homeracingworld.com/jjslots.htm


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

That is a good review, thanks. It looks like the HO cars use the same pickup shoes, and shoe holders as a Tomy. They also use the same size motor as a Tomy Turbo/SRT, so it might be fun to experiment with one.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Is JJ Slots still around or did they fold?


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Grandcheapskate said:


> Is JJ Slots still around or did they fold?


A quick internet search and I found this website for JJ (JinJun) Slots. http://www.jjtoys.com.cn/en/cars.asp

There are no cars showing on the cars link.

Here is info from their site:

*Jinjun Toys Factory established in 1996, specialised in manufacturing B/O toys and R/C toys.

Since year 2000, we have been focused on the Slot Racing Car items. So far we have developed a wide range of Slot Racing items covering scale 1:32, 1:43, 1:64, with almost all kinds of vehicles such as Rally Car, F1 Car, Motorbike , Quad Bike, Kart, Truck, Off-road Car, City Car, Police Car.

For clients who have their own design and brand, we also operate OEM project for B/O and R/C toys. We are certified factory of ICTI.

Your inquiry and visit is always welcome! Let us make a Win-Win! 
*


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Fisher Price...

Just kidden'. Ah yes the Jin Jins. Easy on the wallet, durable and disposable. Like Artins, great for the kids to thrash on. No longer my cup of tea, but they hold a special place in my heart.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

best 2 dollar slot car money can buy... they even come with lights


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

If gumball machines had slot cars, this is what would come out the little door...I would have bought it just for the curiosity.


----------

